# Backyard breeder or reputable breeder



## Finn212 (Mar 29, 2018)

My wife and I can't agree on this. We are just looking for a family dog, no shows and a little more than basic skills training. Would you spend more for a reputable breeder ($1900-$2500) or save some money with a backyard breeder ($1200)?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The answer to that question is do you care about the health of the puppy and if you might be faced with very expensive vet bills in the future? You run a higher risk of a puppy inheriting hip, elbow, eyes, or heart defects, or other chronic things like bad allergies from a back yard breeder. If you are prepared to manage those problems and have the funds available to pay for expensive vet care, you might go for spending less at the front end.

If you would prefer to stack your odds in favor of a healthier puppy produced by a breeder who has done all the health testing on the parents, and grandparents, maybe even a third generation back, then look for a breeder who obtains health certificates on their breeding dogs for hip, elbow, eyes, and heart, and reports them to OFA for verification. It's not a guarantee but it does give you better odds at getting a puppy who would be healthier if you go with a reputable breeder and spend more to buy the puppy.

Spend more up front to get a good quality puppy, and more than likely avoid expensive vet bills later.

My personal opinion, I'm not a breeder, just a Golden owner.


----------



## Finn212 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you for your response. I agree with you but didn't know how to explain it to my wife. The way to put it is perfect!!


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Depending on where you go (location and breeder's size and/or name), you can find a dog from a reputable breeder for around $1600, sometimes a bit less. While it's more than the backyard breeder, it's less than the $1900 you quoted. These small hobby breeders are still active with their dogs and have all the necessary clearances, they just might not have very well known kennel names. My last two dogs have come from breeders like this. They are always responsive, as well, if I have a problem. You aren't going to get much breeder support over the life of the dog from a backyard breeder.


----------



## Finn212 (Mar 29, 2018)

usually lurking said:


> Depending on where you go (location and breeder's size and/or name), you can find a dog from a reputable breeder for around $1600, sometimes a bit less. While it's more than the backyard breeder, it's less than the $1900 you quoted. These small hobby breeders are still active with their dogs and have all the necessary clearances, they just might not have very well known kennel names. My last two dogs have come from breeders like this. They are always responsive, as well, if I have a problem. You aren't going to get much breeder support over the life of the dog from a backyard breeder.


Thanks! We live in Oregon and have been looking here and Washington. We have been talking with Whiskey Creek Goldens. They seem really nice and have a good reputation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Life is just too short.

Especially when you are talking about a mere $800-1000 difference in cost.

Not every good breeder out there is charging the highest they can possibly get away with. But if you go into this whole thing by making puppy price the very first thing that weeds out breeders or puts others up, you are going to end up shopping at a flea market, so to speak.

Buy the dog you want right now or save up.

Purchasing a pup from a show breeder doesn't mean you are going to show or nonsense like that. It literally is as good a guarantee as any that your pup is going to be very typey and typical for the breed. So if you and your wife got into the breed by watching Westminster or visiting nearby dog shows to check out the goldens... going with a show breeder means that you will get a puppy that looks very much like that.


----------



## Riandchlo (Feb 13, 2018)

My first golden came from a backyard breeder before I knew better. He was a wonderful boy and he is the reason I love the breed so much today, but he had major health issues. He was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 5 months. He had total hip replacement, knee issues and a TPLO. He spent a lot of time recovering from surgeries on crate rest. He died a month after his 2nd birthday from hemangio. We spent thousands upon thousands of dollars and so much heart break watching him suffer in pain.

I learned from that experience, did lots of research and our next golden came from a great breeder that had done clearances for many generations. Riley died last January and he was just shy of 15 years old. He never had hip problems and lived a very long happy life. Yes, I paid more for him up front, but he was very well bred and it was worth every single penny.

We are getting a puppy in May and I was surprised how much people are charging for pups without health testing. I am happily paying the extra money up front to try to get the healthiest dog possible.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Having the support of the breeder for the life of your pup, as well as the confidence of knowing that the odds are stacked in your favor is why we chose to go with a reputable breeder. 

I've been on here referring to "our breeder" for a few months now, and I'll let the cat out of the bag now. We chose to work with Prism Goldens and are getting our next puppy from her. 

I met Robin at an Atlanta Specialty show last August and got on her list back then. Our litter was born on Monday, and we are excited to be able to introduce him after he comes home in late May! 

And as it turns out, by sheer coincidence, our veterinarian is one of Robin's close friends. She actually encouraged her to persue veterinary medicine! Which is super cool as well, because I can tell her "Robin suggests we look at xyz" and I won't get the stink eye! LOL

But yes, before we even decided that we wanted to work with Robin, we decided we wanted to get our next puppy from a reputable breeder, and when I put feelers out in June or July last year, I was secretly hoping that she'd respond. She put me in contact with folks from my area, but after meeting her, and spending about 1/2 a day with her, seeing some dogs she'd produced at the show, I knew I wanted to work with her. 

The money invested in the life of your puppy, at the very beginning, should save you a lot over the life of your dog. Gotta look at the big picture!


----------



## Finn212 (Mar 29, 2018)

Megora said:


> Life is just too short.
> 
> Especially when you are talking about a mere $800-1000 difference in cost.
> 
> ...


Price isn't the main factor here. My main focus is getting a healthy puppy. We have friends that got 2 dogs from a "backyard" breeder. After 2 years, one was put down due to cancer and the other had an extreme protein allergy. I want to avoid a situation like that at all cost, so i'm here doing what I can to learn more.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

A reputable breeder will always be available to help with any issues and offer support when you need it. My breeder has even boarded my dog while I went on vacation.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Finn212 said:


> Price isn't the main factor here. My main focus is getting a healthy puppy. We have friends that got 2 dogs from a "backyard" breeder. After 2 years, one was put down due to cancer and the other had an extreme protein allergy. I want to avoid a situation like that at all cost, so i'm here doing what I can to learn more.


I agree with what everyone else has previous written here. The only other thing I would add, is its not just about health, its also about temperament. 

One advantage of breeders who compete or perform in some way, is that their dogs are tested against other members of the breed. Whether its conformation, obedience, agility, hunting, whatever, a dog that competes and performs well says a lot about temperament and trainability. Even just having the Canine Good Citizen certification. Anyone can say their dogs are wonderful, of good temperament, amazing with kids, etc. It also gives you more information about what your dogs personality may be like, so you can pick a dog that is best suited to your personal family needs. 

One thing to keep in mind. Price does not guarantee quality. There are a lot of BYB types out there in my area who would charge 1800+ for a dog without even clearances.


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

Any dog can develop cancer, hip issues, allergies, etc, regardless of the breeder. With that being said, however, there is a lessened chance of those issues with clearances and a breeder who breeds carefully.
I would spend the extra money without a second thought.
Additionally, I know my pup (coming home in late April!) is in a wonderful environment being introduced to so many important things right now. With a backyard breeder, you have no knowledge of the pups life from 0-8 weeks. Are we paying a lot for him? Yes. However, I am investing in our companion for the next 15 years.
Again, just my two cents.


----------



## Finn212 (Mar 29, 2018)

dgalow said:


> Any dog can develop cancer, hip issues, allergies, etc, regardless of the breeder. With that being said, however, there is a lessened chance of those issues with clearances and a breeder who breeds carefully.
> I would spend the extra money without a second thought.
> Additionally, I know my pup (coming home in late April!) is in a wonderful environment being introduced to so many important things right now. With a backyard breeder, you have no knowledge of the pups life from 0-8 weeks. Are we paying a lot for him? Yes. However, I am investing in our companion for the next 15 years.
> Again, just my two cents.


Thank you  I agree. I would rather stack the odds in our favor.


----------



## Tiberi_goldens (Sep 5, 2018)

As someone whose had a litter of puppies before our biggest mistake was not properly getting the hips, eyes, and heart checked. Which we didn't know until later on, but we did do a ultrasound and we are very lucky to have had a extremely smooth birthing process and to of had 9 healthy puppies without any miscarriage or sickness. I spent probably around 17-21 hours in or near to the whelping box the first few weeks helping out with having them go potty or and only times I actually got up was to feed myself, feed or let out potty Annabella and Hunter, or to feed one of the other pets. Honestly if I were you. My recommendation is to look for someone whose really dedicated to making sure these puppies are healthy, it's always good if the breeder ask you questions. I did applications to ensure my puppies went to good homes. Also another thing is it's best to get a puppy from a first or second time litter, it's fine if you get from a third time litter but it's not healthy when the mom is bred to much because that indicates for unhealthy puppies and that the breeder is only doing it for money. Also I would do my research on the places your looking to get the puppy from because some "reputable breeders" can turn out to be the opposite as I've seen well look for my dogs and future breeds that I'm interested in owning


----------

